# Lordtone Amps, Canada made Ceriatone Amps



## Lordtoneamps (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi, we are *www.lordtoneamps.ca* this is a small online business authorized by Ceriatone*, *we represent this great amps brand now here in Canada, so we are very happy to announce you that Lordtone Amps is here to stay and offer to you the best quality amps custom made.

Ceriatone is a company that have been in guitar amps business for several years and selling kits and building classic amps with the most high quality and very affordable prices. As Lordtone we won't going to sell kits or parts, we only will sell hand made tube amps builded with love in Canada.

Please, visit us in Facebook *www.facebook.com/lordtoneamps* and give us like if you want to keep in touch, any questions or inquiries our mail is *[email protected]*.

Thanks


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't do Facebook. Website? I like to browse.


----------



## Lordtoneamps (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes I have web site but is not ready yet... I'll share you the info as soon it be ready, for the moment you can take a look to the Facebook, even if you don't have a face account.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Everything on your Facebook page is in spanish... you know that we speak english and french in Canada, right?


----------



## Lordtoneamps (Dec 23, 2015)

What happens here is the website is not already finished, I hope it can be ready this week, and off course it will be totally in english.
I gave you the facebook by the moment if you want lo take a look to the pictures, I didnt want to take off the past contents that it already has but starting now it will be only english.
Regards


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome idea! I've looked at those amps off and on over the years. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## mneima (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad to see someone making these locally. I have 2 and might like another!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

@Lordtoneamps just keep this thread alive with news for us who don't do fb


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I have bought stuff from Ceriatone in the past. It would be nice to have a Canadian rep for their products. 

One thing I hope Lordtone Amps would do, is to provide a wider selection of cabinets. Perhaps it is just me, the cabinets offered by Ceriatone is never my cup of tea.

So, Lordtone Amps would procure and assemble Ceriatone kits for customers in Canada? Looking forward to see the web site. I don't do FB (or any other SM), either.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Website still under construction.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I love the idea, will watch with curiousity as this unfolds.


----------



## TFridgen (Nov 10, 2009)

Got a quote for a King Kong 10. 2950 before taxes....


----------



## Lordtoneamps (Dec 23, 2015)

For cabinets I have multiple options indeed!

There is some amps that I can not make (at this moment), one of these is King Kong. I'm working on get better prices for you and for the same reason I didn't put prices on fb or here, but I want to bring you good prices in my page.
There is some things that I can play for better cost but since Ceriatone is far away from here and the money rate is in USD, I can not play with macro economics issues like import taxes, rates of dollar, Intl shipping, etc.


----------



## Lordtoneamps (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi:

I want to introduce you to the website: www.lordtoneamps.ca
Please take a look, I still have to complete some information like prices or other models but the gross is there.

Regards


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Lordtoneamps (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes, it's ok now. Site is under the tuning phase, so it could has some short periods offline in the near future for correcting details, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> So no option to have one built with the burning hatred of a thousand suns?


I peed a little.


----------



## Lordtoneamps (Dec 23, 2015)

nkjanssen said:


> So no option to have one built with the burning hatred of a thousand suns?


I put some love inside, you can put whatever you need outside...  , Even a Warlock BC Rich...


----------



## C#orBb (Jul 27, 2017)

So the website is still under construction? - or have you given up on the idea?
I'm a web designer and there is no way it should take this long.
Heck, I'll design it for you in exchange for a Ceriatone amp...


----------

